# ***ON SALE***The Sword and the Dragon**by M.R. Mathias***700+ pgs***



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Click here for Fantasy Book Critic's in depth review of _The Sword and the Dragon_

*The Sword and the Dragon* *by M.R. Mathias

A 700 page epic on sale now through Halloween for the devilish price of $6.66*

If you know who Bran, Fitz, and Simon are, then this epic fantasy is right up your alley!

When the Royal Wizard of Westland poisons the king so that his puppet prince can take the throne and start a continental war, a young squire is forced to run for his life carrying the powerful sword that his dying monarch burdened him with from the death bed.

Two brothers find a magic ring and start on paths to becoming the most powerful sort of enemies, while an evil young sorceress unwillingly falls in love with one of them when he agrees to help her steal a dragon's egg for her father. Her father just happens to be the Royal Wizard, and despite his daughter's feelings, he would love nothing more than to sacrifice the boy!

These characters, along with the Wolf King of Wildermont, the Lion Lord of Westland, and a magical hawk named Talon, are on a collision course toward Willa the Witch Queen's palace in the distant kingdom of Highwander. There the very bedrock is formed of the powerful magical substance called Wardstone.

Who are the heroes? And will they get there before the Royal Wizard and his evil hordes do?
Whatever happens, the journey will be spectacular, and the confrontation will be cataclysmic!

* Stop by, read the reviews, and get the free 70 page preview at Amazon.com * 

 The Sword and the Dragon Amazon US

 The Sword and the Dragon Amazon UK

 The Sword and the Dragon Smashwords.com There is a bigger preview here (230 pages) but the ebook is $2.22 cheaper at Amazon!

*A Goodreads Review* by *John Walker* author of: _Wrath and Remembrance, Hitting Back, Comparing Scars, God's Soldiers_ 
Sep 11, 10
rating: *5 stars*
status: Read from September 04 to 08, 2010

Fans of Tolkien and C.S. Lewis will find much to enjoy to enjoy in M.R. Mathias' debut fantasy novel, The Sword and the Dragon (Book 1 of a trilogy). Starting with a mountain-side harvest of hawk eggs, the reader is then taken on an epic adventure through the Mainland Kingdom, encountering on the trek clansmen, a Lion Lord, lizards, serpents, elves, witches, a giant called Borg, a giantess called Berda, a bald-headed wizard called Pael, monsters and magic, kings and queens, lords and ladies, and many others, along with a great mix of campfire legends, swords and sorcery, and exhilarating battles. 
This is a big book on a grand scale, but don't let the fact that it's a long story put you off. It is also a fast read with a steady flow throughout. Read this book, take up your sword and get ready for a hugely enjoyably adventure.

Please vote for my flash fiction story _The Blood of Coldfrost_ on Wattpad here: http://www.wattpad.com/633781-coldfrost

Get the *70 page FREE sample* and read the stellar *Amazon reviews* by clicking the the cover picture below!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

welcome to the Kindle boards and good luck with your book!

Sandy


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Sandy! You too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, crapalooly!  No one wants to even stop by and say hi! (Except Sandy)    I guess I'll go sulk!  LOL  JK    READ MY BOOK!


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

ah don't sulk--some of us had to do the laundry today and surfing online doesn't get housework done.  Good luck with your book.


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

Sounds great, I like your description.  For some reason I don't get the option to download the sample though, not sure why.


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

I would like to check this book out, but I don't see any option to download a sample.  Can anyone else see the option for a sample?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for your interest in my book!   Since amazon opened the amazon.uk.store some of the books "Sales Pages" have lost some features.  Im hoping the "FREE PREVIEW" will be back up soon.  
   It would help me (and others) greatly If all of you would message Amazon about it - ref# ASIN: B003X9775Q     They are supposed to automiaticly offer the first ten percent of every ebook.   
     Thanks,
           M.R. Mathias


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

Mesage sent, hopefully they will get it fixed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you !  Anyone else who stops by please ask Amazon about this problem too!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome, again, M.R. and congratulations on your book!

Just as a matter of housekeeping, we put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, just helps us know that you know the rules. So here it is!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

Looks like they got it fixed and the sample is available now.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

@Jasonmh    I'm glad you finally got it.  I have been hassling with Amazon all week long!  But yes it is up now.  Thanks for giving it a look!


----------



## kjreader (Aug 10, 2010)

Why are you way back in the back pages? This is the best one I have read yet.  I messaged you on your other book thread yesturdat!  hit me up!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey you bomped me to th top again...lol  I should have waited to reply that way I could bump myself again later!


----------



## kjreader (Aug 10, 2010)

I'll stop back by when I get home from work!    Where is your other book on here?  I'n not going through20 pages of thread posts!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

You should try putting an actual book description on your Amazon book page rather than (and probably in place of) just an excerpt. Most readers prefer that. Especially an excerpt from the middle of the book - who wants potential spoilers of characters in the middle of things? If you must include an excerpt, make it the beginning.  But seriously -- most readers want descriptions on a book page, not five paragraphs of actual content yet nothing that says what the book is *about* other than 'epic fantasy'. That's what samples are for.


----------



## TGTC (Aug 11, 2010)

I will be sure to check this one out as well.

R.W.
http://www.amazon.com/Gift-Curse-1-R-Wells/dp/1453694323/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281562568&sr=1-1 paperback
http://www.amazon.com/Gift-Curse-TGTC-ebook/dp/B003XYFNQQ/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1 Kindle


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

Steph H said:


> You should try putting an actual book description on your Amazon book page rather than (and probably in place of) just an excerpt. Most readers prefer that. Especially an excerpt from the middle of the book - who wants potential spoilers of characters in the middle of things? If you must include an excerpt, make it the beginning. But seriously -- most readers want descriptions on a book page, not five paragraphs of actual content yet nothing that says what the book is *about* other than 'epic fantasy'. That's what samples are for.


Thanks for the FYI the little promo that's at the beginning of this thread will be in place of the Ch 53 excerpt soon. There is a 70 page free preview though, so everyone can read the first 5 1/2 chapters for free. I have a problem writing a Mini-Synopsis. And with a 700 page book it is hard to focus it down. There are several story threads though. A forbidden romance with one of the brothers you meet at the beginning and a half evil sorceress, her megalomaniac father trying to take over the realm with his spoiled rotten puppet prince. Then there is Mikahl, the squire and his mad dash into the land of the giants. When you read the preview you should know that the "Summer's Day Festival" is where the story starts picking up speed. I wrote the whole trilogy at once and these 700 pages are their own complete novel, but there are 1400 more pages in the trilogy. That forced me to spend a lot of time developing the two brothers at the beginning as they are the protagonist and antagonist in book three. None of this is spoiler because it says these things in the promo for books two and three. But if you read it be ready for a great adventure, a serious and deep love affair and some tear jerking valiance. Enjoy! After you read it write me an acceptable promo for Amazon!


----------



## TGTC (Aug 11, 2010)

70 pages, 5 1/2 chpts given away as FREE, is a flip of the coin for an author. It could make the reader want to read more...or not read at all. So, I guess it has a duality effect.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

I suppose that it gets them to read the free preview at least. That alone is a step forward!


----------



## TGTC (Aug 11, 2010)

I know I'm having an issue with Amazon for giving the "spoiler" away as part of the sample they give for the Kindle version. However, I have received several great reviews of both the paperback and Kindle version.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

@RW    That sucks.  I read in your thread that you got a good review. That's coolthough.  I sold a few copies of "Superhero" today!  Its a great story, just short.  22 or 24 pages.  Still Its good literature, and a compelling story.


----------



## kjreader (Aug 10, 2010)

Betsy said I couldn't post the reviw on The First Dragoneer  so I bumped this one up instead.  Im still reading the preview.  Im hooked, but I got two full nights of reading for free and I still have a chapter to go before I have to break down and buyt it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

kjreader said:


> Betsy said I couldn't post the reviw on The First Dragoneer so I bumped this one up instead. Im still reading the preview. Im hooked, but I got two full nights of reading for free and I still have a chapter to go before I have to break down and buyt it!


The First Dragoneer just broke the top 100 in Amazons Fantasy/Anthology catagory. Im so Stoked that I used the word Stoked!


----------



## kjreader (Aug 10, 2010)

Since The First Dragoneer is in the top 100 at amazon then this one should get there soon.  Keep hoping! and Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

kjreader said:


> Since The First Dragoneer is in the top 100 at amazon then this one should get there soon. Keep hoping! and Good Luck!


Thanks I sure hope so!


----------



## kjreader (Aug 10, 2010)

I finaly finished the free preview.  Now I have no choice but to buy it!  Its to good to put down, but when I get done First things first I'm reading Amber Magic by B.V. Larson I read your review of it and it sounds pretty good too!  First things first though, into Chapter Seven of this one we go!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

kjreader said:


> I finaly finished the free preview. Now I have no choice but to buy it! Its to good to put down, but when I get done First things first I'm reading Amber Magic by B.V. Larson I read your review of it and it sounds pretty good too! First things first though, into Chapter Seven of this one we go!


That is sort of the intention. That, and to give readers a free sample of my style, but I wish it didn't cut off in mid-paragraph. I wish it went farther. The story really starts getting good at the Summer's Day festival, around page 145. Thats when all the threads start entertwining and Shaella the Sorceress enters the picture. The events at the festival are what set the kingdoms into war, but that's obvious from the first few chapters.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi M.R.,
First thanks for the review and second - I truly can't wait to get reading the Sword and the Dragon.  I'm about halfway through the First Dragoneer and I really love your style.

Cheers,
Trace

Oh and PS - Great Website - I've got to get one of those for myself


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Everyone go read Traceys reviews...    She's pretty darn good!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

70 page preview? Well I can't pass that up...   - I'll trade you that preview for this bump hahaha


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks! Enjoy the preview.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Keep writing like this and you'll make your way onto my 'Favourite Writer's' list - a very exclusive list indeed  

Seriously great preview M.R.  - can't wait to read the rest of the book

Trace


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

traceya said:


> Keep writing like this and you'll make your way onto my 'Favourite Writer's' list - a very exclusive list indeed
> 
> Seriously great preview M.R. - can't wait to read the rest of the book
> 
> Trace


Thanks Tracey, After you guys download my preview go check out Steve Savile's new title The Sufferer's Song. Its not so much fantasy, but so far it really ROCK's and for ME to say that means something!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

After seeing your thread in the book corner, I'm interested to know how you would describe your tastes in fantasy. Are you a Lord of the Rings kind of guy? Did you read Harry Potter? 

I'll also say you've added a little life to the boards, so I hope you stick around and I wish you the best with your books.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> After seeing your thread in the book corner, I'm interested to know how you would describe your tastes in fantasy. Are you a Lord of the Rings kind of guy? Did you read Harry Potter?
> 
> I'll also say you've added a little life to the boards, so I hope you stick around and I wish you the best with your books.


 Lord of the Rings to me is fantastic, but only 70% of the time. The dialogue between the royalty is tiring. Have you ever read the "Briar King?" I cant remember the authors name. I like that. I love Eddings, Donaldson, *Robin Hobbs, and GRRM. I liked Harry Potter, but only read the first three. Same with "Wheel of Time" and"The Sword of Truth" Richard and Rand can only come in and save the day with wizards fire so many times before it gets boring. Those series have turned into soap opera's. Serials I think they are called.
I write about realistic fantasy situations. One of my main characters bonds with a hawk and starts learning that he has these somewhat limited powers, but he is a mountain born clansman that never learned to read. He can't read a spell or study his craft because there was no logical way for me to make him literate. None. So I didn't try. He has to struggle with that deficiency, but enough about my stuff. 
I guess I like stuff that is fantastic while being logical in its fruition. 
Wizard Apprentice by Raymond E. Feist is my all time favorite, but eve"The Rift War Saga" bored me after three installments. 
Another of my absolute favorite is the novella series "Earthsea" by Ursula K. Leguin she is fantastic from book 1 to book 4 I hope this answers your question.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Just picked this one up.... already finding it a fascinating read  

My Kindle's on the blink at the mo so I'm having to read via PC which sucks because I'm so enjoying the story  
Oh well what's a little eye-strain between KB friends  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

Well I hope you like it Tracey I know I sure have been getting into your series......  M.R. Mathias


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey M.R. - I'm reaching the halfway point now and loving this book.... how soon before we see Book Two?


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I began reading the sample this morning, so far I'm really enjoying it.  It's going on my to be bought list.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

Trace and farrel    Thanks Guys!                  I'm glad you're liking it!!!~


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist (Aug 28, 2010)

Congratulations on our new book.  Note , I've found link-maker.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

Roger E. Craig said:


> Congratulations on our new book. Note , I've found link-maker.


I'm glad you found it! I wish You much success here at Kindleboards! Thank you for stopping by!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Just bought The Sword & the Dragon for my TBR pile.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay, so what I've learned so far, after reading beyond what Amazon would let me sample, is that although the beginning is EXTREMELY slow, and it seems like you get bombarded with a lot of pointless secondary characters, it does pick up and eventually there is a purpose; much like The Pocket Watch, it just takes its time to lay down the threads to yank you into the story so that you do care what happens in the end. It seems pretty great so far, MR


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

So before I tell my son about your book, do you think it's appropriate for a 9-almost 10 year old?  He is an advanced reader and loves the Lord of the Rings series, and he's even started reading Stephen King and H. P. Lovecraft books.  

I plan on getting him a kindle for Christmas and would love to put some age appropriate titles on there to get him started.  What's your opinion?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Gee, I've only had 2 sales on the Aazon UK. I must be doing something wrong. Actually, I haven;t been doing much at all.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Gee, I've only had 2 sales on the Aazon UK. I must be doing something wrong. Actually, I haven;t been doing much at all.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Same here. What's your secret, MR?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

@Ronnell Its the begining af a trilogy as well as the begining of a stand alone book. I had to take it slow to set up the "bigger picture." Without being a spoiler....lets just say... The two brothers that start the book are the theme of the final installment which is called: "_*The Wizard and the Warlord*_" I think that about sums it up.

@Ed and Monique I'll never tell my secret! 

@Julie I'm not sure about a ten year old. I would consider "The Sword and the Dragon" rated "R" there is some sexual situations, but nothing graphic, but swords do terrible damage to a human body. And our tyrant young King Glangar lves to pike heads.....

The Dragoneers Saga is for all ages as is "The Adventurion" series which is more for pre teens and reading parents...... I hope this covers it all! 
Thanks guys happy reading!


----------



## BlueJay44 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you very much, I have been to smashwords and used your codes for the 2 books also downloaded  the sample of the Sword and the Dragon. Look forward to reading them all.


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist (Aug 28, 2010)

When are you publishing your new book.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

BlueJay44 said:


> Thank you very much, I have been to smashwords and used your codes for the 2 books also downloaded the sample of the Sword and the Dragon. Look forward to reading them all.


Your very welcome Bluejay44... Enjoy. M.R. Mathias

@Robert The new one from the 'Dragoneer' series "The Royal Dragoneers" should be out just before Halloween. 
Part two of this Trilogy will be out March 2011 - FYI 'The Wardstone Trilogy' is completely written, but I wrote it by hand. It's not a question of writing books two and three it's a question of getting them edited properly and formatted for DTP.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Don't you just love that smashwords let you set how many pages you can show/sample?  Don't you wish Amazon had the same deal?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

I do wish Amazon did the same.  I would like to able to be Amazon exclusive, but man the coupons and the longer preview are great marketing points that we Indie Authors need.  FYI "The Sword and the Dragon" is over 700 print pages and the free preview at Amazon is 70.  At smashwords the preview is over 230 pages.  Its a big expensive book. I wanted the reader to be certain that they wanted to spend the dough before they had to.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm only about a chapter in, but I'm pretty impressed with the little details in this book. M.R.'s description of the ritual gathering of hawkling eggs and of clan culture in general with all its weird ephemera is pretty fascinating. Between reading this and "Catching Fire" by Suzanne Collins AND other things too, sometimes I think I'd much rather be a professional reader than a struggling author  . If only. But maybe that's for another thread. Anyway, good stuff, M.R.! I hope it only gets better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

Dont miss the sale guys.  The sale ends tonight at Midnight and heavy promotion begins starting tomorrow....  Take advantage.  The price of this book won't go down again until after christmas!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I enjoyed The Sword and The Dragon. It reminded me of the classic hero journey and bits of Eragon and Lord of the Rings, but with a lot more details.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I just saw The Sword and The Dragon is sponsoring KD Nation today. Kinda surprised you haven't posted about it yourself.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey Mike, was reading the sample but don't think I caught it; what's the dragon's name?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

julieannfelicity said:


> Don't you just love that smashwords let you set how many pages you can show/sample? Don't you wish Amazon had the same deal?


Which means when planning your book, you need to put some of the front material in the back so readers get a true sample.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi!

I saw that The Sword and the Dragon was on Kindle Daily Nation yesterday - I think it was the daily sponsor.

Is that expensive to list there and have you listed other books there before?

Also, do they frown upon authors posting to their FB page about their own books without asking first?

Hope you sell tons of copies!

JC


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

JCPhelps said:


> Hi!
> 
> I saw that The Sword and the Dragon was on Kindle Daily Nation yesterday - I think it was the daily sponsor.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure. I just signed up for the daily download.

Ed Patterson


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> I do wish Amazon did the same. I would like to able to be Amazon exclusive, but man the coupons and the longer preview are great marketing points that we Indie Authors need. FYI "The Sword and the Dragon" is over 700 print pages and the free preview at Amazon is 70. At smashwords the preview is over 230 pages. Its a big expensive book. I wanted the reader to be certain that they wanted to spend the dough before they had to.


I like the big 50% preview Smashwords allows. I figure if anyone wants to read that far, they must like it enough to buy it, and if not, it's no loss except time. I wonder though, what kind of ratio of samples to sales do you get? I've had over 70 downloads of my novel, and 8 so far have purchased, so just over 1 in 10. I like to think that most of the downloaders haven't got to reading it yet, with the sample sitting in a virtual pile of to-be-read books waiting to be discovered. Either that, or it's just terrible, but I don't want to think that. What's your ratio, M.R., if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist (Aug 28, 2010)

You're a very prolific worker.

_edited to remove link to your book. . . . .please don't self-promote in someone else's book thread.  _


----------



## ecaggiani (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm getting the preview


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

It's so quiet here  

I'm sorry I haven't been able to read the sample for this yet.  It's been a crazy weekend and week.  So much to do, so little time


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

M. R. - missing your dry, crazy sense of humour    On another note I'm very cranky my Kindle's on the blink, right in a really good part of the Sword and the Dragon    Oh well, I can wait.... for a while


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I skipped the preview and went straight for the book.

Ed Patterson


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I skipped the preview and went straight for the book.
> 
> Ed Patterson


The previews pretty good Ed, worth checking out IMHO


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

But I bought the whole book.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

M.R.,
I really like this type of stuff. I will be checking it out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

Who shot M.R.?
Meanwhile, sweet facebook page thingy there MR.
Everyone should check this out. http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/MR-Mathias-Authors-Page/156005194415256?ref=sgm
Or was it JR that got shot?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow, you guys are great for noticing that I was gone. Yup, busy, busy, editing _The Royal Dragoneers_ and writing short stories... I'm glad to know you all were concerned.

Oh yeah, I learned how to make covers with Gimp2 software........ lol


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey, M.R. I just started this blog featuring indie fantasy authors. Thought you might be interested: http://indiefantasywritersunlimited.blogspot.com/


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey..... I was on *'Spaldings Racket'* today! Go check it out! Its the old cover. But its coool! http://spaldings-racket.blogspot.com/


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

MR,
9 books! Do you have a freakin' day job?


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I've really got to finish "The Sword and the Dragon" soon. I keep meaning to, but I've been busy advertising and writing lately. Let me know if you want a review and when I do finish I'll post one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

jbh13md said:


> I've really got to finish "The Sword and the Dragon" soon. I keep meaning to, but I've been busy advertising and writing lately. Let me know if you want a review and when I do finish I'll post one.


Please Feel free to review it... and Thank you for at least starting it.

@davethedc Staying out of trouble is my day job...lol


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey, I have a day job with 16 books.   And trouble, it finds me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

I work besides writing if that is what you are asking...lol Its just leg breaking, and head thumping, not a real day job.... JK  I paint, and built gazebos and other outdoor constructions. Most of my works are already written. I have 9 manuscripts sitting here, all in longhand. It's a job just getting them into the computer. I still write half a chapter a day though, almost every day.

I'll put some pics. Here are the ones I could find right off.

Thanks for reading the book. Post a review if you like it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

MR
You're everywhere! Are you rich yet, pushing all these free books


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

This one isn't free Fred...lol


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> I paint, and built gazebos and other outdoor constructions.
> I'll put some pics up of the stuff I build on Facebook later.....


I like gazebos. My wife and I were married in one, in a park near the Barton ruins. Did you post the pics on facebook yet? Post a link when you do, so I can friend you there and see your fan page.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

JoeMitchell said:


> I like gazebos. My wife and I were married in one, in a park near the Barton ruins. Did you post the pics on facebook yet? Post a link when you do, so I can friend you there and see your fan page.


I posted a few pics of a porch swing thing I built a few posts up. I am concentrating on my writing now though, so I am building less and less, and typing more and more.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I do a laptop on the porch swing and that would suit me fine.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

There are to many mosquitoes here to enjoy the outside too much.  When it gets cooler its alright though.  I can sit out on the bayou and write as long as my battery lasts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, Mr. Mathias,
I do declare! You are just everywhere aren't you all.
I disagree about the diabetes and the napoleans, you know. What's a bit of diabetic coma for such a wonderful treat.
You have too many books. How do expect a little ol girl like me to do such readin'?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Most of my works are already written. I have 9 manuscripts sitting here, all in longhand. It's a job just getting them into the computer. I still write half a chapter a day though, almost every day.


I used to write longhand. Only problem was, I couldn't read my own writing half the time...


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

MR,
I see you have met FlorenceH.

As wendy in Magic Kingdom Foreclosed said, "I'm as charming as you are."


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I lent my sister, who's not a big fantasy fan, The Sword and The Dragon to read and yep... she's hooked  

If I didn't like you I'd be sooooo jealous right now


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

4 pages on your thread. You're an animal!
I just can't figure what kind just yet


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

davethedc said:


> 4 pages on your thread. You're an animal!
> I just can't figure what kind just yet


With all that hair, I think he may be a cuddly teddy bear


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

FlorenceH said:


> With all that hair, I think he may be a cuddly teddy bear


I like your picture Flo....lol I don't think I am a teddy bear though. A Kodiak, or a Grizzly maybe, but no teddy bear!


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Let me know how the sale works out. I've been thinking of lowering my price for a brief time as well.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Lowering the price is a good things. Just ask me. I sell most of mine for $ .99.   Let me know how it works out for you too.

ECP


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

MR,
I read about the time you had to write in the past. sorry about your misfortune. BUT!!
Freakin' heck! What a great place to write. makes me want to go there just so I could find the...time...and isolation. I need to be bored out of my head to write. Just doesn't happen these days.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

davethedc said:


> MR,
> I read about the time you had to write in the past. sorry about your misfortune. BUT!!
> Freakin' heck! What a great place to write. makes me want to go there just so I could find the...time...and isolation. I need to be bored out of my head to write. Just doesn't happen these days.


Wow. I think it's great M.R. created something cool while incarcerated, but I doubt prison is a GREAT place to do anything (as I'm sure M.R. himself could attest to).


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

Alright, MR, 
Is there a marketing strategy in offering so many books for free?
Or were you illiterate in a former life and vowed that no one would ever be without books if you could help it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

davethedc said:


> Alright, MR,
> Is there a marketing strategy in offering so many books for free?
> Or were you illiterate in a former life and vowed that no one would ever be without books if you could help it?


Yup, there is a preview of a book that isn't free at the end of the Novella, and the short story, that is!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

Mr. Mathias,
Is that you? Just get that scruffy beard a little closer before my computer dies, so that I can say good bye. the windows keep freezing up. I have to turn it off and start over all the time.  Must get...more...speed (whatever that is). Must clean...registry...  goodbye cruel computer.
goodbye Mr. Mathias 
Pray for me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey,M.R.,
I don't get out this way much, but your thread appears to be doing great!
Keep up the good work.
Plan on download this in very near future, will come back to let you   know what I think.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

Its a strange thing this book.... 65% of todays sales have been from Smashwords where it is stiil priced at $8.88 ...that must be the magic number!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Admin update: this thread has been locked, and members participating in a thread-bumping quid-pro-quo arrangement have been banned. See our Forum Decorum post for our board rules.


----------

